# Trout Limit this Morning!



## LDUBS (Aug 16, 2018)

Got out again this morning for a nice limit of trout. Launched the boat about 7 am and went right back to my “secret spot”. The spot is over the old original creek bed for what is now a 20,000 acre reservoir. This section of the old creek bed is about 140’ – 150’ down where it bends around what is now a steep submerged bank. From the surface it looks like the middle of nowhere. I would have never found this without the chart views. 

I caught them at 55’ on-the-wire, trolling 2.5 to 2.7 mph. Fish were 14” to 17”. I lost three others. One I never saw. Two shook the hook when they jumped about 50’ from the boat. Trout in this lake seem to like coming right up and dancing around on the surface. Pretty spectacular. 

I was using Thomas Speedy Shiner spoons with Pro Cure garlic scent. Last week I was catching them on gold colors. Today there didn’t seem to be any interest in gold. The hot color today was what I think they call watermelon (I’m not too good with colors). These are my go to trolling spoons. They are pretty popular with folks fishing Northern California foothill reservoirs. I literally started using them over 30 years ago. Back then I think they might have only came in silver and copper. Now they have a variety of different colors/patterns. I like the 3 ¼” sizes but had only one of that size in the color du jour. The other one shown is 2 ½”. 

Anyway, nothing for the record books but it was a good day on the lake for me.


----------



## ppine (Aug 16, 2018)

Anyone that get a limit of trout in August could be an honest to God trout slayer by October. 
You know your lake.


----------



## handyandy (Aug 17, 2018)

nice going


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks. I like the fall and winter, especially those crisp & calm days. Water cools down. Not uncommon to see bait fish at the surface. Trout are much shallower than during the summer. Instead of 50' I might be 10' OTW. A longer set-back is needed but that is OK. I typically go longer than the 100' rule anyway and it is easy to do with the line counter reels.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 18, 2018)

You look happy. That is all that is necessary.


----------



## thedude (Aug 18, 2018)

Putting that new boat to use! Great catch.


----------

